
National Park Service is hiring a photographer - subdane
http://petapixel.com/2015/12/08/ansel-adams-job-opening-in-us-govt-pays-100000-per-year/
======
subdane
For all those times you said to yourself, "maybe I'll quit this game and go
take pictures of nature."

